# Bester WLAN Chip zur Zeit?

## SvenFischer

Da ich leider meinen Desktop nun mit WLAN füttern muss, frage ich mich natürlich, was denn mit Kernel 2.6.32 so am Besten unterstützt wird. Wenn Monitor-Mode und vielleicht sogar Injection geht, gilt das als großes Plus!

Ach ja, muss denn eigentlich bei allen Chips eine Firmware geladen werden? Ich kenne das noch vom alten 2200er Intel. Wenn es auch ohne den propritären Firmware Mist geht wäre das sicher noch besser!

Zu guter letzt wäre natürlich eine PCI/USB Ausführung Empfehlung der Hit!

----------

## Treborius

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#which_is_the_best_card_to_buy

würde nen atheros chipset kaufen, hatte mit denen immer noch die beste unterstützung unter linux

mein router läuft mit einer, und soweit ich weiss ohne firmware, 

ich war aber eher an der unterstützung für master-mode interessiert

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn Atheros, dann scheinbar den neuen ath9k, richtig? Die Aircrack Werkzeuge funktionieren auch bei diesem Chip nicht mit den USB Versionen?

----------

## Erdie

Was ist denn mit den Intel Chipsätzen? Die liefen bei mir bisher immer gut mit Kerneltreibern.

----------

## SvenFischer

Intel gibt es doch nur im Chipsatz für mobile Mainboards und nicht für USB und PCI(e) Karten, oder?

----------

## Erdie

Ja, das könnte stimmen, habe ich übersehen, dass du sowas brauchst.

----------

